# Turbo 30 Question ?



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

I am looking at buying a used Competition Electronics Turbo 30 and have a question, will it charge the newer 3300 series batteries or is it limited to NiCads? Thanks Ralf 13


----------



## Widdy (Apr 11, 2004)

Ralf, Charge away. Yes, it will charge 3300 Nimh batteries


----------



## DK47 (Jan 28, 2002)

Ralf it is the indy car faceplate it will,this is the 9 button model,if its the tan 5 button it won't without stopping it sometime during the charge then restarting.the mah rating on this model won't allow it.


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Any model T30 can charge them fine since you can adjust the peak sensitivity, however they have a safety feature that shuts them off after 3000 mAh is put into your batteries. Most of the time this isnt an issue unless your batts are ran down all the way before you begin charging them.

You can set it to peak a second time after a time delay that you set that will take care of this problem.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks for the info guys, it is a five button model. Thanks again. Ralf 13


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

just an FYI from the CE website

UPDATE/UPGRADE PAGE

GFX - Current software version is 1.50. If your rotary switch is too sensitive, we have a new part available. Unit must be sent in for upgrades. The only charge return shipping.

Turbo35 - Current software version is 5.70. This will work in all the Turbo35 units with the 2 line display. User can install updated Eprom chip in a socket. Cost for the Eprom is $25.00 plus shipping.

Turbo30 Turboflex - Current software version is 4.5. It has a 3800 mah charge output limit. A backlit display can be installed for $50.00 plus return shipping. No further updates coming for this model.

Turbo30 - Original 5 button unit, software version 3.0 final. It has a 3000 mah charge output limit. No further updates coming for this model. Repeak your batteries to insure a full charge.

Pitbull - no updates available.

Pitbull X3 - no updates available.

Service and satisfaction are important to us. Please E-mail question and concerns so we can help.


----------

